# lost a cutting head



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Dag nab it. I got the drain open, but when I pulled the cable back, no cutter AAAHHHHHH!!!!!. I use slip joint fittings and I bet I forgot to tighten the allen screws. the one on the cable was missing. I couldn't get my camera around a clay T on it's side. so I havent got the cutter yet. I'll bust cement at the clay T tomorrow so I can get access to the pipe. What A deal. It's the third time I've done that. I'll start tapeing a note to my forhead "don't forget to tighten the cutter".


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> Dag nab it. I got the drain open, but when I pulled the cable back, no cutter AAAHHHHHH!!!!!. I use slip joint fittings and I bet I forgot to tighten the allen screws. the one on the cable was missing. I couldn't get my camera around a clay T on it's side. so I havent got the cutter yet. I'll bust cement at the clay T tomorrow so I can get access to the pipe. What A deal. It's the third time I've done that. I'll start tapeing a note to my forhead "don't forget to tighten the cutter".


Ohoh! what size was the blade
you have a retriever?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

just put a new cutter on and run it through. and pray you pushed it out to the city.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> just put a new cutter on and run it through. and pray you pushed it out to the city.


Cant tell you how many ridgid funnel heads, and straight spiral heads ive lost in drains beyond the tap. See, if there is no cleanout with in 5 ft of the street or curb, the city no come to cleany. So, you have to go that extra mile. Lots of old tera cotta taps in this city, full of roots from all the trees they protect around here.:no:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

We got it out. it was about 3' from where I dug the pipe up. the pipe was only about 6'' down. It was a 3.5" C cutter and I grabed it with my General retriever. I guess I could have used a coat hanger. The best part is the pipe had been dug up and patched already. I guess some other drain cleaner could not get around the T. The pipe had a tin patch with a big glob of cement on it. So all in all it went well


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> We got it out. it was about 3' from where I dug the pipe up. the pipe was only about 6'' down. It was a 3.5" C cutter and I grabed it with my General retriever. I guess I could have used a coat hanger. The best part is the pipe had been dug up and patched already. I guess some other drain cleaner could not get around the T. The pipe had a tin patch with a big glob of cement on it. So all in all it went well


Glad to hear it. how deep was the pipe in the ground?


----------

